# EngineeringVideos.Net



## Tim_Nelson (Mar 6, 2011)

EngineeringVideos.Net provides Civil PE Exam practice problems, in video format.

Topics include water resources engineering, geotechnical engineering, structural engineering, and surveying.

All free videos can be found at the Free Video Archive.

(and feel free to provide feedback)

I hope these videos help. Good luck everyone!


----------



## maximus808 (Mar 7, 2011)

Tim, great job on the site and the videos. I recently passed the PE in October but always check this site and see I can contribute to others the same as other did for me. Here's a suggestion for your site and videos. Can you make them iPhone friendly or even iPad friendly? Many of my coworkers and other I knew in our industry have smartphones which can access the internet but can't view videos such as wmv files. I'm not sure how hard this will be, but this could be a huge marketing boost for your videos and people can access these videos from anywhere including away from there computer as long as they have an internet connection. Just a thought, cause I know I would have loved to have these videos on the go. Thanks Tim.


----------

